# Surefire Stratum (S2-BK-WH) Review



## Vernon (May 27, 2010)

I received my new Surefire S2-BK-WH from batteryjunction.com yesterday and thought I'd post my initial thoughts and, of course, photos. When I first opened the package, I immediately set the light beside my old 6P for comparison. It obviously looks and feels totally different, but I can already tell that the S2 could quickly become the new standard, dependable, go-to Surefire.

5 > 50 >160 Lumen Output. You can 'bump' the tailswitch to cycle through or turn the light on/off within two seconds to cycle. The S2 always initiates on the low setting.








Standard, sharp looking Surefire packaging.







*A00017*. I'm not sure what I think of the "FC CE" stamp on the bezel. It seems a bit unnecessary.







Switch:







The bezel is designed with numerous small teeth that show up in the beam pattern. However, the spill on the S2 is incredibly broad, so the pattern doesn't show when using the light outside.







The Stratum feels really nice in hand: well balanced, notched for grip, and built like a tank. It's mil-spec hard-anodized aluminum body feels smooth, heavy, and gives you that sense that most Surefire lights do: this thing is going to last forever (and if it doesn't, SF will stand behind it). 

The clicky switch stands out most on this light compared to my other SF's. The S2's switch is so well balanced in that it's easy to 'bump' through the three modes, but it's definitely resistant enough that it won't accidently bump or click on in pocket. Low: 5 lumens @ 75 hours / Medium: 50 lumens @ 15 hours / High: 160 lumens @ 2 hours.

The beam pattern is definitely a big change after being so used to the TIR optic. The spill on this thing is ridiculous, and the spot is actually quite tight. I wouldn't call it a thrower by any stretch, but it's tighter than the pattern from my LX2 and E2DL, for sure. I was surprised the bezel felt quite warm after running the Stratum for about four to five minutes on High. By no means is it uncomfortable, but I expected it to take longer to reach that warmth level considering the extra aluminum on the S2 compared to the LX1 or E2DL. 

I hope this has given a little insight into this brand new light from Surefire. This is my first review, so feel free to drop any questions below and I'll try to answer. Thanks.


----------



## Federal LG (May 27, 2010)

BEAUTIFUL!

Thanks for posting it. :thumbsup:

Can you see what kind of LED it has inside ?


----------



## BIGLOU (May 27, 2010)

Thanks for posting! Dang I'm going to be broke very soon.


----------



## Vernon (May 27, 2010)

I have no clue how to get this over to the "reviews" thread, so feel free to weigh in here if you know.


----------



## nanomu (May 27, 2010)

Vernon said:


> *A00017*. I'm not sure what I think of the "FC CE" stamp on the bezel. It seems a bit unnecessary.
> 
> I wouldn't call it a thrower by any stretch, but it's tighter than the pattern from my LX2 and E2DL, for sure.




Nice review!

Nice job on the low SN! Yeah, I agree the big FCC/CE could be placed smaller on the side, or not at all.

Not a thrower, but tighter than the LX2? To me at least the LX2 is one of the tighest, farthest throwing lights I've seen. Anyway, I'm a big fan of lights with reflectors with a decent amount of spill, so this light looks great!

I assume the head is one piece. Is it compatable / lego-able with any other SF lights? 

Would love to see some beamshots of this thing.

The important thing: what do people think of what appears to be SF's new logo?


----------



## Vernon (May 27, 2010)

Good thought about the LX2....it is a tight beam pattern and I would call it a thrower as well. The Stratum has an even tighter spot, but it has so much spill that the spot itself isn't near as hot/intense as the LX2. Does that make sense? I guess it's a thrower in the sense that the spot is tight, but my guess is the lux rating wouldn't be too impressive.

The new logo...hmmm...I'm just noticing that. It's amazing how many detailed changes SF's made to the new line up.


----------



## gswitter (May 27, 2010)

Federal LG said:


> Can you see what kind of LED it has inside ?


Appears to be a K2. (Haven't they been discontinued?)


----------



## Black Rose (May 27, 2010)

Yep, that's a K2. I would assume it's a K2 TFFC.

Yes, the K2's have been discontinued.


----------



## RyanA (May 27, 2010)

Kind of odd. I wonder what the current draw is.


----------



## RedLED (May 27, 2010)

Was there a press release issued on this? I can not find it on their web site?

I had all the Z2-S press info, but nothing on this.


----------



## nanomu (May 27, 2010)

Vernon said:


> The Stratum has an even tighter spot, but it has so much spill that the spot itself isn't near as hot/intense as the LX2. Does that make sense?



Yes! Thanks for that clarification. This light sounds (and looks) very cool. I may have to add it to my ever-expanding "to buy" list.


----------



## Crenshaw (May 27, 2010)

I wish they found a better way to switch then by using this "cycle through the modes" nonsense that many other brands are already working past.

Crenshaw


----------



## RedLED (May 27, 2010)

I wish they would find a better way to let us know of these things.

Still, it seems like a great light. 

Thanks for the post and review!

RL


----------



## Litbobber (May 28, 2010)

Great review vernon,i got mine on tuesday of this week, great beam pattern on this!
I like the UI on this as well.My #X00004.

Thanks


----------



## RyanA (May 28, 2010)

Litbobber said:


> Great review vernon,i got mine on tuesday of this week, great beam pattern on this!
> I like the UI on this as well.My #X00004.
> 
> Thanks



Please tell us what the LED looks like. Is it hexagonal also?
I wonder if they're using the K2's consistently across the line?


----------



## Litbobber (May 28, 2010)

RyanA said:


> Please tell us what the LED looks like. Is it hexagonal also?
> I wonder if they're using the K2's consistently across the line?



Yes the led is hexagonal.


----------



## Rocketman (May 28, 2010)

Low, medium and high, nice black finish, reflector. I might have to buy one of these. This seems as if Surefire has actually made a light for me!

Why is this light not on the Surefire website? Where can I buy one?


----------



## jhc37013 (May 28, 2010)

So on high it is 2hrs and not 1hr? For some reason I was thinking this was 1hr, maybe I read that on some specs at a website.


----------



## Litbobber (May 28, 2010)

jhc37013 said:


> So on high it is 2hrs and not 1hr? For some reason I was thinking this was 1hr, maybe I read that on some specs at a website.



Runtime on high is 2hrs according to the owners manual, 160 lumens output on high.


----------



## Litbobber (May 28, 2010)

Rocketman said:


> Low, medium and high, nice black finish, reflector. I might have to buy one of these. This seems as if Surefire has actually made a light for me!
> 
> Why is this light not on the Surefire website? Where can I buy one?



Try LA police gear,thats where i got mine.Nope not on the surefire website.


----------



## CR123_CR123_CR123 (May 28, 2010)

Trippy, i was going to lookup the Stratum model in CPF search but saw this thread. I saw it listed as a new product in knifecenter. I don't remember seeing this model mentioned before.

Is the Stratum a new type of SF flashlight? Does it replace an existing model?


----------



## RyanA (May 28, 2010)

I wonder if they're trying to get rid of whatever K2's they had.


----------



## gswitter (May 28, 2010)

Makes you wonder how _many_ they have. The new Z2-S houses a K2 as well.


----------



## SuperTrouper (May 28, 2010)

Thanks for posting this Vernon, looks very tempting!

Enjoy your new Stratum


----------



## purelite (May 28, 2010)

Wow, Seems like an updated 6P doesnt it?

I know SF must have an inventory of those K2 leds and intends on using them all up in their new product lineup but isnt the K2 from about 2 years ago? 

I like the looks of these new lights but I also love SF knurling and feel kinda sad its gone. Also no more modularity with the P60 platform with the dedicated sealed heads and new style body means no more cost effective upgrades which is a bummer also. 

I still want one but I am a bit melancholy:sigh:


----------



## Size15's (May 28, 2010)

purelite said:


> Wow, Seems like an updated 6P doesnt it?
> ...Also no more modularity with the P60 platform with the dedicated sealed heads and new style body means no more cost effective upgrades which is a bummer also.
> 
> I still want one but I am a bit melancholy:sigh:


As long as SureFire continues to offer their incandescent line there will drop-in hosts. But these new models are smaller brighter better than dragging on with backwards compatibility with incandescents. 
Progress can't be everything to everyone


----------



## Illum (May 28, 2010)

the FC/CE seems to exist on the bezels of the new lights, the Z2-S review had the same style and location. I don't recall seeing it on my older lights, on the A2 its tiny:thinking:

When surefire decided to break compatibility in the circuit designs in their KX heads I'm beginning to notice the entire style to which these new lights are designed have changed entirely...I can't speak for others but I think I'll stay on the wall until my existing surefire's wear out or if there are any good deals on surefire's old line of lights :shrug:

I'm interested to know whether the flat part of the reflector makes any difference in the spill beam, especially when considering the height of the reflector and the viewing angle of the K2. And how is the tint?



RyanA said:


> I wonder if they're trying to get rid of whatever K2's they had.



Considering that typically a "reel" of LEDs consists of about 1000, if their R&D bought a truckload of reels it would take quite some time to finish the supply, and by then they could discontinue it to merge into newer LEDs and update the specs without discontinuing the light. A good example would be the shift from LuxV KL4s into SSC P4 KL4s


----------



## chai (May 28, 2010)

Thanks for the review. Sweet looking light
Any beam shots?


----------



## tsl (May 28, 2010)

Thanks for the review. I'm interested in what the tint is too.

It looks like the Z2-S and Stratum may share the same bezel. Certainly, the reflector design looks the same as does the bezel retaining ring and markings.


----------



## nanotech17 (May 28, 2010)

i like the light especially the LED though the reflector could have been better,
my 0.2 cents


----------



## Black Rose (May 28, 2010)

gswitter said:


> Makes you wonder how _many_ they have. The new Z2-S houses a K2 as well.


Since Lumileds discontinued the K2 line, perhaps Surefire got a great deal on a large volume of K2s from them.

The K2 is a very nice, very tough LED.


----------



## greenLED (May 28, 2010)

Crenshaw said:


> I wish they found a better way to switch then by using this "cycle through the modes" nonsense that many other brands are already working past.
> 
> Crenshaw


Seems to me that SF is expanding its customer base. Not everybody wants or needs on/off one level only type of deal.




Rocketman said:


> Low, medium and high, nice black finish, reflector. I might have to buy one of these. This seems as if Surefire has actually made a light for me!


See? What'd I just say?


----------



## SuperTrouper (May 28, 2010)

greenLED said:


> Seems to me that SF is expanding its customer base. Not everybody wants or needs on/off one level only type of deal.



This seems to me to be spot on, especially as this light doesn't appear to replace anything but instead seems to be a new light in their range. It could be a trial to see just how much interest there is in such a multi-level clicky. If people buy it, they'll probably make more!


----------



## Rocketman (May 28, 2010)

SuperTrouper said:


> This seems to me to be spot on, especially as this light doesn't appear to replace anything but instead seems to be a new light in their range. It could be a trial to see just how much interest there is in such a multi-level clicky. If people buy it, they'll probably make more!



People don't just need tactical lights. A medium level with a new led means long runtime is available with good brightness. A manufacturer is not going to make a light with a high power led and make the circuit run it on medium brightness. I am however disappointed that the led here is not a new led, or am I wrong about that? Discontinued means it is an older led, is that not right?

My Malkoff M60L is an exception, of course. But Malkoff is in that business.


----------



## SuperTrouper (May 28, 2010)

Rocketman said:


> People don't just need tactical lights. A medium level with a new led means long runtime is available with good brightness. A manufacturer is not going to make a light with a high power led and make the circuit run it on medium brightness. I am however disappointed that the led here is not a new led, or am I wrong about that? Discontinued means it is an older led, is that not right?
> 
> My Malkoff M60L is an exception, of course. But Malkoff is in that business.



Don't get me wrong. I don't mean this as a bad thing. I'm tempted to get a Stratum myself when they reach these shores


----------



## dano (May 28, 2010)

Black Rose said:


> Since Lumileds discontinued the K2 line, perhaps Surefire got a great deal on a large volume of K2s from them.
> 
> The K2 is a very nice, very tough LED.



SF, Streamlight, and the other major players must contend with performance, and also reliability of the product. 

Makes me wonder why SF didn't use a more modern emitter. Is there something they found in testing/R&D that made these current LED's insufficient in terms of robustness or reliability? 

I bet very few manufacturers, especially the overseas companies that jump on the Latest And Greatest bandwagon, have done any reliability testing, or their testing protocols aren't as stringent as SF's.

Also, I'm wondering if the K2 has been discontinued, but still made available to SF as an exclusive? SF probably orders enough of them to make it worthwhile to Phillips.


----------



## Kestrel (May 28, 2010)

Thanks for the review. I'm thinking that a surprisingly hot head/bezel means that the new heatsinking design is a good one, conducting the heat to the head assembly considerably better than the older P60 design.

To me, this seems to some sort of conceptual product upgrade path from the 6PL, except for changing from a Z41 twistie to this clicky tailcap? I do understand that SF is soon to be upgrading the 6PL with an integrated LED heat/bezel assembly, but the Stratus appears to occupy one slot directly higher than an upgraded 6PL.

Seems to be a very good all-purpose entry-level LED flashlight from SF. Bonus points to the first person here who gets lux figures & runtime data from it on *2x CR123* vs *1x 17670*. :huh:


Edit: Personally, my main dislike here is SF's new style of bezel rings. :sick2:
I _really_ hope they are compatible with the older ones so we can put our nifty un-crenellated SS bezel rings in them.


----------



## TMedina (May 28, 2010)

SF's habit is to release product to retailers first, then shoot out an email announcing new products on the SF website.

I expect we'll see it online soon enough.

In the meantime, howzabout some beam shots? 

-Trevor


----------



## copperfox (May 28, 2010)

I love the new style :rock:


----------



## kelmo (May 28, 2010)

How much are they?


----------



## TMedina (May 28, 2010)

LA Gear is listing $165.

-Trevor


----------



## Alberta-Blue (May 28, 2010)

I really wish that SF had taken this body and done it with the UI and Tailcap from the Z2-S. Would have been perfect and LEO work.


----------



## sfca (May 28, 2010)

Alberta-Blue said:


> I really wish that SF had taken this body and done it with the UI and Tailcap from the Z2-S. Would have been perfect and LEO work.



Why? The Z2-S combat grip looks nice. I suppose you could try at the marketplace to make a lego although it's a bit early now


----------



## KDOG3 (May 28, 2010)

I'm surprised at the runtime/output numbers for high. I guess cuz its a K2 led it doesn't get the same output as the cree-based LX2, etc.


----------



## Illum (May 28, 2010)

dano said:


> Makes me wonder why SF didn't use a more modern emitter. Is there something they found in testing/R&D that made these current LED's insufficient in terms of robustness or reliability?



Since the K2 reflects the conventional luxeon radiance pattern could it contribute to its usage? Say...reflector specifications?



KDOG3 said:


> I'm surprised at the runtime/output numbers for high. I guess cuz its a K2 led it doesn't get the same output as the cree-based LX2, etc.



K2s efficiency curves are more optimal at a higher current sink than CREE, which operates comfortably well below 700-1000ma. since the LX2 uses optics, I'm not sure how well a side by side comparison would go in terms of output variations


----------



## Litbobber (May 28, 2010)

TMedina said:


> SF's habit is to release product to retailers first, then shoot out an email announcing new products on the SF website.
> 
> I expect we'll see it online soon enough.
> 
> ...



Hi all,
I would really really love to do some beam shot for everyone on here but i dont have a
camera.Must get one before another light purchase.

Thanks


----------



## ampdude (May 28, 2010)

Why has Surefire removed the knurling from all of their newer lights?


----------



## Vernon (May 28, 2010)

The FM34 diffuser fits the S2 perfectly. I must say it's quite nice having a SF light with the option of having the low mode come on the first click.


----------



## KDOG3 (May 28, 2010)

I wonder if the LED assembly can be removed, replaced, upgraded etc....


----------



## RyanA (May 29, 2010)

I bet it can. I wonder if Milky has gotten his hands on this or a Z2-S yet.


----------



## Vesper (May 29, 2010)

That reflector is very different. Can't WAIT to see decent beamshots.


----------



## Illum (May 29, 2010)

ampdude said:


> Why has Surefire removed the knurling from all of their newer lights?



Apparently the earliest non-knurling light that came out (*cough* E1B *cough*) has gotten very optimistic results that granted the choice of going without knurling...I'd imagine the cost of production would be cheaper too. Note that since 2003 the only lights with knurling is the digital plus series, digital lumamax series, and the executive series. Perhaps its limited to certain series?

that flat reflector has some potential for boring to fit a P7...but that'll depend on what milky has in mind


----------



## Vernon (May 29, 2010)

I generally prefer the knurling as well, but I must say, after using the Stratum for the past two hours tonight, I've been impressed. I've been pressure washing my deck - with wet hands, this thing seems to grip just fine.


----------



## KDOG3 (May 29, 2010)

I would love to see a runtime/regulation plot. I'm hoping it has a nice flat output curve for the whole two hours.....


----------



## carrot (May 29, 2010)

nanotech17 said:


> i like the light especially the LED though the reflector could have been better,
> my 0.2 cents



???

What's wrong with the reflector?

Do reflectors need to be visually aesthetically pleasing to work well?


----------



## RedLED (May 30, 2010)

1. I miss the knurling

2. I like both reflectors, and the optics. Reflectors can do amazing things, so do not discount them as being outdated.

3. I am getting both new models!

Best,

RL


----------



## Illum (May 30, 2010)

carrot said:


> ???
> 
> What's wrong with the reflector?
> 
> Do reflectors need to be visually aesthetically pleasing to work well?



Reflectors with flat regions first appeared in DX where lights with large heads came with this "flat part" in the reflectors to allow some spill despite the high intensity throw. The reflectors, even if OP on occiasion are plastic...I think thats the association some get with this sort of reflectors.

While it is true that aesthetics derives no greater importance than functionality, its an interesting perspective to consider when looking at a surefire light...


----------



## Dioni (May 30, 2010)

Seems more a great flashlight from surefire!


----------



## Monocrom (May 31, 2010)

Nice review.


----------



## Federal LG (May 31, 2010)

greenLED said:


> Seems to me that SF is expanding its customer base. Not everybody wants or needs on/off one level only type of deal...



That´s a good thing, actually.

At least we will not hear anymore that "Surefire is for LEO or military, not for you!" thing when we say something bad about SF lights...

And if they are really expanding their customer base, I guess we will have even more options, and more SF lights is always a good thing...


----------



## LumensMaximus (May 31, 2010)

I've been saving for the LX1 and I can't wait any longer , I placed an order for a Stratum, hopefully two things, the Stratum comes quick and the LX1 doesn't finally get released next week :sick2:.


----------



## Federal LG (May 31, 2010)

I spent my LX1 money in a new E1L...


----------



## KDOG3 (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm still trying to decide on what to get - an updated E1B or a new Stratum - decisions, decisions...


----------



## sjmack (Jun 8, 2010)

Bah, I just ordered an E2DL. I'll have to get one of these, too, I guess


----------



## Vernon (Jun 9, 2010)

E2DL initiates on high and the Stratum on low...gotta have both lights.


----------



## Kid9P (Jun 10, 2010)

It's a shame the there is no *MEMORY* for the last level used.
This would be a great LEO light, but a shame you can't go straight to high.

Just my 2 cents as well


----------



## DLF (Jun 10, 2010)

> ... LX1 doesn't finally get released next week :sick2:.


 
Latest LX1 rumor says the week of July 19th. What year, one might ask? Dunno.


----------



## SuperTrouper (Jun 18, 2010)

An interesting note. I just watched a rundown on the Surefire lights apparently recorded at Shot 2010 by someone in the Surefire booth on youtube.

Apparently they consider the Stratum to be an upgrade from the 6P. I found that interesting considering our discussion on the Stratum being a sideline rather than one of their core products.

You can watch/get the video here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RGsMd2Vk56U


----------



## edc3 (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks for the link, SuperTrouper. From what I've seen so far, I'm really liking the Stratum, but I'd hate to see the 6P be replaced. 

I'll have to start saving for an LX1 too.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 18, 2010)

I just came across the new light on Surefire's website, glad to see a CPF member has already laid their hands on one & posted up a review 

*+1* on some outdoor beamshots! :thumbsup:


----------



## sjmack (Jun 22, 2010)

Vernon said:


> E2DL initiates on high and the Stratum on low...gotta have both lights.


 

Well, I can't argue with that logic. :laughing:


----------



## MarNav1 (Jun 23, 2010)

Since the 6P is a SureFire classic and probably by far the largest seller, I'd be amazed if they discontinued it. I like this light very much, looks like a real tank, I see nothing wrong with the K2 myself, others digress. I'll bet it's closer to 180-190 lumens, maybe even 200. Will it run/fit 17670 or 18650 cells?


----------



## Bucky (Jun 27, 2010)

Are there any runtime graphs or outside beamshots that I missed, or are we still waiting on those?


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jun 27, 2010)

SuperTrouper said:


> .
> 
> Apparently they consider the Stratum to be an upgrade from the 6P. I found that interesting considering our discussion on the Stratum being a sideline rather than one of their core products.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RGsMd2Vk56U



Strange that was implied at SHOT in that the 6PL is the logical upgrade for the 6P. One mode only, and now no more need for the P60, or even the P60L.

Bill


----------



## Vernon (Jul 7, 2010)

With the new KX4 and KX4D, it seems the only value the Stratum offers is the low, medium, high option. Otherwise, a 6P with a Z59 and KX4 is about the same light (less 40 lumens).


----------



## Size15's (Jul 7, 2010)

Vernon said:


> With the new KX4 and KX4D, it seems the only value the Stratum offers is the low, medium, high option. Otherwise, a 6P with a Z59 and KX4 is about the same light (less 40 lumens).



So the three-levels vs the single-level, and the higher output are not sufficient differences along with the new styling?


----------



## WDR65 (Jul 9, 2010)

Nice review Vernon. I might have to pick one up.


Does anyone have a KX3 head to compare to a Stratum? I'm interested to see how they stack up as far as beam intensity.


----------



## Vernon (Jul 12, 2010)

Size15's said:


> So the three-levels vs the single-level, and the higher output are not sufficient differences along with the new styling?




I like the light, but I still find myself reaching for my old 6P/Malkoff M61/Z59 set up. I just don't know I'm convinced that it's worth $165 if you already have a similar set up. 

Don't get me wrong, I'm liking the Stratum. I just think I would like it a lot more if I didn't have a few similar set ups that I've been using for years.


----------



## Size15's (Jul 13, 2010)

As flashaholics we do compare new lights to the ones we already have and know. What I look for is whether new lights either fill a gap in my illumination needs, or improves on any lights I already have...
Being comfortable with an LX2 as my edc and having ICONs for the sorts of uses I'd put a Stratum to means I don't find myself jumping to get one.


----------



## SiliconCali (Aug 4, 2010)

Vernon said:


> The spill on this thing is ridiculous, and the spot is actually quite tight. I wouldn't call it a thrower by any stretch, but it's tighter than the pattern from my LX2 and E2DL, for sure.



Thanks for the great review Vernon. :twothumbs I didn't even know this model existed. Sounds like just what I am looking for. I have the Z2-S which has a great beam. Since this appears to share the same head I'm hoping it's similar while adding multi-levels.


----------



## SiliconCali (Aug 4, 2010)

Pulled the trigger this morning! Woot!


----------



## SuperTrouper (Aug 4, 2010)

SiliconCali said:


> Pulled the trigger this morning! Woot!



Nice one, do let us know what you think.


----------



## SiliconCali (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks SuperTrouper! Will do.


----------



## veleno (Aug 6, 2010)

I am very excited by this flashlight, but I can't make me an idea about the beam. 

The spill seems extremely wide but very dim, is my impression wrong?

I think an XP-G or an XR-E offer a brighter spill. 

I have a Streamlight TLR-2 with a K2 TFFC and I love its beam, but the beam of the Stratum looks different in the pics.


----------



## Dirty Monkey (Aug 10, 2010)

Defenetly going to look more into this flashlight, been looking to buy a surefire.


----------



## hotlight (Oct 25, 2010)

howdy,

has anyone tried this light with x2 RCR123s
or
x1 17670?

thanks


----------



## iso9009 (Oct 25, 2010)

deleted


----------



## brettsharley (Oct 27, 2010)

iso9009 - Any increase in runtimes with the 18650?


----------

